# Any Good Sticker Mods Worth Doing?



## CubeDatCube (Apr 9, 2016)

Have some 3x3 cubes lying around that would be interesting to sticker mod.

Any suggestions?


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 9, 2016)

You could sticker the E slice in some contrasting color (or leave blank) and make a domino-type puzzle (3x3x2). Or maybe make a 3 color cube (for example FB red, RL green, UD white)


----------



## Tony Fisher (Apr 11, 2016)

Yes, my suggestion is you design one yourself. So many people ask these kind of questions when it's far my satisfying to produce something that came out of your own mind.


----------

